# Blue screen appears after choosing 2.4ghz cpu speed



## kenth21v (Nov 13, 2009)

gud day..
Mainboard
Manufacturer: Asus
Model: P4S533MX
Chipser: iS65
Processor
Manufacturer: Intel
Model: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.80Ghz
Speed: 1.8Ghz
Maximum Speed: 1.8Ghz / 4x 100Mhz(40Mhz)

*these are the infos displayed using a software named SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2009.SP4

- in bios setup you can choose between 1.8Ghz and 2.4Ghz CPU speed. but when i chose 2.4Ghz, blue screen appears several times when using my pc.

- i want to use the speed 2.4Ghz to speed up my computer but i don't know how. i think while formatting my computer, 1.8Ghz speed is set.
please give me help for me to able to use the higher speed, and set 2.4Ghz cpu speed as my computers speed without having some complication.

thank you...


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Im a little uncertain as to what you are talking about here. When you overclock you should do it manually and not pick the auto settings. Do you have an aftermarket CPU cooler first?


----------



## kenth21v (Nov 13, 2009)

i don't understand what you mean.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if your cpu is 1.8GHz you can't just magically press a button and make it work at 2.4 you have to do what is called overclocking this is when you alter voltages and other settings and using a specialised cpu cooler is a must.

Don't mess around with things you don't understand otherwise you will destroy your computer.

the option in your bios will be the only other speed you can put in the pc, the blue screen is telling you that the cpu is overheating and the settings are wrong.


----------



## kenth21v (Nov 13, 2009)

"the option in your bios will be the only other speed you can put in the pc"
that's it, THERE is a option there choosing cpu speed of 1.8 and 2.4.
that is why i am asking how can i use that 2.4 speed.
actually there are 3 options: Manual, 1.8ghz, and 2.4ghz.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

This is an automatic option that will adjust voltages to overclock the cpu but like i said you cant just magically overclock. When you overclock you are sending more power to the cpu which creats heat so you need to make sure that you have a good cpu cooler, it's not recommended to use the standard cooler that comes with the pc.

you also need to make sure the psu can handle the extra power and you also need to make sure the ram can too without any of those being able to handle the increase in power then you can't do it.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Agreed, no button press will OC your pc without problems. It needs to be done manually but only if you have an aftermarket cpu cooler and a quality brand PSU.


----------

